# استفسار



## مش انا 1 (15 ديسمبر 2020)

عندي استفسار 

المسيح افتدي مين علي الصليب ؟ اللي ماتوا قبله ولا اللي بعده ؟

وافتدي البشرية كلها ولا المؤمنين بصلبه فقط ؟


----------



## مش انا 1 (15 ديسمبر 2020)

الاستاذ ماي روك انا محتاج رد بسيط بقالي مدة كبيرة وانت في الصفحة ومفيش رد فيه ايه ؟


----------



## مش انا 1 (15 ديسمبر 2020)

هو السؤال معضل للدرجة دي يا جماعة ؟


----------



## مش انا 1 (15 ديسمبر 2020)

طيب يا استاذ فؤاد الحرقي رد عليا انت طالما موجود في الصفحة


----------



## فؤاد الحزقي (15 ديسمبر 2020)

مش انا 1 قال:


> عندي استفسار
> 
> المسيح افتدي مين علي الصليب ؟ اللي ماتوا قبله ولا اللي بعده ؟
> 
> وافتدي البشرية كلها ولا المؤمنين بصلبه فقط ؟



المسيح فدى كل الجنس البشري مند ادم ، الشعوب قبل المسيح سيتم تقيم حياتهم بناء على سلوكهم الاخلاقي وسيخصلون بدم المسيح ان كانت حياتهم اخلاقيه :

رسالة بولس الرسول الى اهل رومية اصحاح 2
 14 لانه الامم الذين ليس عندهم الناموس، متى فعلوا بالطبيعة ما هو في الناموس، فهؤلاء اذ ليس لهم الناموس هم ناموس لانفسهم، 15 الذين يظهرون عمل الناموس مكتوبا في قلوبهم، شاهدا ايضا ضميرهم وافكارهم فيما بينها مشتكية او محتجة، 16 في اليوم الذي فيه يدين الله سرائر الناس حسب انجيلي بيسوع المسيح.

اما بعد المسيح فكل من يرفض المسيح لن يتم فداءه لانهم عرفوا المسيح ولم يؤمنوا به لان رساله المسيح وصلت للعالم كله وهم رفضوا الايمان به .


----------



## مش انا 1 (15 ديسمبر 2020)

فؤاد الحزقي قال:


> المسيح فدى كل الجنس البشري مند ادم ، الشعوب قبل المسيح سيتم تقيم حياتهم بناء على سلوكهم الاخلاقي وسيخصلون بدم المسيح ان كانت حياتهم اخلاقيه :
> 
> رسالة بولس الرسول الى اهل رومية اصحاح 2
> 14 لانه الامم الذين ليس عندهم الناموس، متى فعلوا بالطبيعة ما هو في الناموس، فهؤلاء اذ ليس لهم الناموس هم ناموس لانفسهم، 15 الذين يظهرون عمل الناموس مكتوبا في قلوبهم، شاهدا ايضا ضميرهم وافكارهم فيما بينها مشتكية او محتجة، 16 في اليوم الذي فيه يدين الله سرائر الناس حسب انجيلي بيسوع المسيح.
> ...



اشكرك يا استاذ فؤاد علي الاهتمام ..افهم من كلام حضرتك ان اللي كانوا قبل المسيح ولم يؤمنوا بالثالوث ولا بالصليب وانما كان لهم اخلاق سيدخلون الفردوس ....بينما من جاء بعد الصلب والفداء ولم يؤمن باليسوع ولا بالصلب والفداء سيدخل الجحيم حتي وان كانت حياتهم اخلاقية ؟


----------



## فؤاد الحزقي (15 ديسمبر 2020)

مش انا 1 قال:


> اشكرك يا استاذ فؤاد علي الاهتمام ..افهم من كلام حضرتك ان اللي كانوا قبل المسيح ولم يؤمنوا بالثالوث ولا بالصليب وانما كان لهم اخلاق سيدخلون الفردوس ....بينما من جاء بعد الصلب والفداء ولم يؤمن باليسوع ولا بالصلب والفداء سيدخل الجحيم حتي وان كانت حياتهم اخلاقية ؟



بالضبط صحيح .
قديما لم يكن احد مؤمن سواء شعب اسرائيل وباقي شعوب العالم كانت وثنيه لان اليهودية ليست ديانه تبشيرية ولا فائده منها بدون المسيح فالله اعطى لشعب اسرائيل الانبياء والكتب لياتي المسيح من نسلهم حسب الوعد الذي قطعه الله مع ابراهيم بسبب ايمانه وطاعته فكانت اليهودية تحضير وتمهيد لمجئ المسيح وللتبؤ عنه بالتالي كل الشعوب القديمه قبل المسيح سيتم تقيم حياتها بناء على سلوكها الاخلاقي وسيخلصون بدم المسيح .. اما بعد مجئ المسيح فكانت المسيحيه تبشيرية للعالم كله ولا يوجد احد لم يسمع عن المسيح على عكس العهد القديم حيث كانت اليهودية لشعب اسرائيل فقط .


----------



## مش انا 1 (15 ديسمبر 2020)

فؤاد الحزقي قال:


> بالضبط صحيح .
> قديما لم يكن احد مؤمن سواء شعب اسرائيل وباقي شعوب العالم كانت وثنيه لان اليهودية ليست ديانه تبشيرية ولا فائده منها بدون المسيح فالله اعطى لشعب اسرائيل الانبياء والكتب لياتي المسيح من نسلهم حسب الوعد الذي قطعه الله مع ابراهيم بسبب ايمانه وطاعته فكانت اليهودية تحضير وتمهيد لمجئ المسيح وللتبؤ عنه بالتالي كل الشعوب القديمه قبل المسيح سيتم تقيم حياتها بناء على سلوكها الاخلاقي وسيخلصون بدم المسيح .. اما بعد مجئ المسيح فكانت المسيحيه تبشيرية للعالم كله ولا يوجد احد لم يسمع عن المسيح على عكس العهد القديم حيث كانت اليهودية لشعب اسرائيل فقط .


 تشرفت بردود حضرتك يا استاذ فؤاد ولكن هل تري ان هذا عدل ؟ وما هي الحاجة للفداء اذا ؟ لان بناء علي كلام حضرتك يكون المسيح قد فدي البعض ولم يفدي اخرين فلماذا اذا يصلب ويموت علي الصليب ؟ان كان هناك من لم يستفيد من الصلب ؟


----------



## فؤاد الحزقي (15 ديسمبر 2020)

مش انا 1 قال:


> تشرفت بردود حضرتك يا استاذ فؤاد ولكن هل تري ان هذا عدل ؟ وما هي الحاجة للفداء اذا ؟ لان بناء علي كلام حضرتك يكون المسيح قد فدي البعض ولم يفدي اخرين فلماذا اذا يصلب ويموت علي الصليب ؟ان كان هناك من لم يستفيد من الصلب ؟



الذي لم يفدي لانه لم يؤمن بالمسيح  :

يو 3: 16 لانه هكذا احب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد، لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به، بل تكون له الحياة الابدية.

والمسيح قال :

يو 8: 24 فقلت لكم: انكم تموتون في خطاياكم، لانكم ان لم تؤمنوا اني انا هو تموتون في خطاياكم».

فكيف يفدي المسيح اناس رفضوا الايمان به وبعمله بالفداء ؟!

المسيح قدمه نفسه فداء عن البشر لانه المعصوم بلا خطيه وتضحيته مقبوله ومن يرفض عمل المسيح عليه ان يدفع هو بنفسه ثمن اخطاء في جهنم .. الانسان غير معصوم وخاطئ واجره الخطية في قانون الله هي الموت الابدي في جهنم ولكي لا يهلك الله البشرية كلها وضع خطة فداء بالمسيح ان يقدم نفسه هو فداء عن كل البشرية فلا تهلك وكل من يطلب المغفره من المسيح الذي دفع ثمن خطاياه تغفر له ومن لا يؤمن بالمسيح لا تغفر خطاياه وعليه ان يسددها هو بنفسه في جهنم .

هذا عرض قدمه المسيح لكي لا يهلك الانسان فاما ان يقبله الانسان ويخلص او يرفضه الانسان ويهلك .


----------



## مش انا 1 (15 ديسمبر 2020)

فؤاد الحزقي قال:


> ولكي لا يهلك الله البشرية كلها وضع خطة فداء بالمسيح ان يقدم نفسه هو فداء عن كل البشرية فلا تهلك


معلش انا اخدت الجزء ده من كلام حضرتك للتوضيح لان بقية الكلام تناقض ما هو مكتوب امامك ...كيف يكون قد فدي البشرية كلها  ؟

هناك اناس كانوا قبله ولم يكونوا مستقيمين اخلاقيا بالرغم من وجود ناموس وانبياء وكلهم لم يعلموا ولا امنوا بالثالوث والفداء والصلب وبالرغم من ذلك لم يفتديهم المسيح 

لماذا مات علي الصليب اذا ؟


----------



## فؤاد الحزقي (15 ديسمبر 2020)

مش انا 1 قال:


> معلش انا اخدت الجزء ده من كلام حضرتك للتوضيح لان بقية الكلام تناقض ما هو مكتوب امامك ...كيف يكون قد فدي البشرية كلها  ؟
> 
> هناك اناس كانوا قبله ولم يكونوا مستقيمين اخلاقيا بالرغم من وجود ناموس وانبياء وكلهم لم يعلموا ولا امنوا بالثالوث والفداء والصلب وبالرغم من ذلك لم يفتديهم المسيح
> 
> لماذا مات علي الصليب اذا ؟



لا يوجد تناقض في كلامي  المسيح فدى البشرية كلها بشرط الايمان بما قدمه لاجهلهم .. اما قبل المسيح فكيف سيعرفون المسيح واليهودية لم تكن دين تبشيري ؟ قبل المسيح ستقيم الاعمال ويخلص بالمسيح من كان يعيش حياه اخلاقيه ويهلك المفسد .. بعد المسيح لان رسالته وصلت للعالم كله فكل من يرفض الايمان به سيهلك وعليه ان يدفع ثمن خطاياه بنفسه .


----------



## مش انا 1 (15 ديسمبر 2020)

فؤاد الحزقي قال:


> لا يوجد تناقض في كلامي  المسيح فدى البشرية كلها بشرط الايمان بما قدمه لاجهلهم .. اما قبل المسيح فكيف سيعرفون المسيح واليهودية لم تكن دين تبشيري ؟ قبل المسيح ستقيم الاعمال ويخلص بالمسيح من كان يعيش حياه اخلاقيه ويهلك المفسد .. بعد المسيح لان رسالته وصلت للعالم كله فكل من يرفض الايمان به سيهلك وعليه ان يدفع ثمن خطاياه بنفسه .



طيب يا استاذي المحترم ان كان هناك من نجوا قبل الصلب بدون ايمان وهناك من سيهلك بعد الصلب بسب عدم الايمان فلماذا تم الصلب اذا ؟  نحن نتحدث عن اله وليس نبي او مخلوق ...اله تجسد ونزل الارض وصلب ليفدي البشرية جمعاء ثم نكتشف انه افتدي اناس ولم يفتدي اخرين ...كيف ترك من كان قبله ينجو دون ايمان ؟ كيف لم يرسل لهم ويخبرهم بان هناك خطية وان هناك اله سياتي ويصلب ويموت واجب الايمان به حتي لا تهلك ...اين العدل ؟ وما الحاجة للصلب ؟

تقبل تحياتي


----------



## فؤاد الحزقي (15 ديسمبر 2020)

مش انا 1 قال:


> طيب يا استاذي المحترم ان كان هناك من نجوا قبل الصلب بدون ايمان وهناك من سيهلك بعد الصلب بسب عدم الايمان فلماذا تم الصلب اذا ؟  نحن نتحدث عن اله وليس نبي او مخلوق ...اله تجسد ونزل الارض وصلب ليفدي البشرية جمعاء ثم نكتشف انه افتدي اناس ولم يفتدي اخرين ...كيف ترك من كان قبله ينجو دون ايمان ؟ كيف لم يرسل لهم ويخبرهم بان هناك خطية وان هناك اله سياتي ويصلب ويموت واجب الايمان به حتي لا تهلك ...اين العدل ؟ وما الحاجة للصلب ؟
> 
> تقبل تحياتي



من سيخلص قبل الصلب بعدم ايمان لانهم لا يعرفون المسيح ولا سمعوا عنه والمسيح لم يكن قد اتى بعد والخلاص لم يكن قد نفد بعد اما بعد المسيح فالفداء تم والرساله وصلت للعالم كله بالتالي كل من عرف المسيح ورفضه سيهلك .


----------



## مش انا 1 (15 ديسمبر 2020)

فؤاد الحزقي قال:


> من سيخلص قبل الصلب بعدم ايمان لانهم لا يعرفون المسيح ولا سمعوا عنه والمسيح لم يكن قد اتى بعد والخلاص لم يكن قد نفد بعد اما بعد المسيح فالفداء تم والرساله وصلت للعالم كله بالتالي كل من عرف المسيح ورفضه سيهلك .



الكتاب يخبرنا انه اله وانه اذلي فكيف تقول انه لم يكن قد اتي ؟

(إنجيل يوحنا 8: 58) قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: قَبْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ أَنَا كَائِنٌ»


----------



## فؤاد الحزقي (15 ديسمبر 2020)

مش انا 1 قال:


> الكتاب يخبرنا انه اله وانه اذلي فكيف تقول انه لم يكن قد اتي ؟
> 
> (إنجيل يوحنا 8: 58) قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: قَبْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ أَنَا كَائِنٌ»



متى اتى المسيح وصلب ؟ الم ياتي المسيح من الفي سنه ؟ هل صلب المسيح ايام ابراهيم ام صلب اثناء الاحتلال الروماني لاسرائيل في عهد بيلاطس البنطي؟

نحن نتكلم عن عمل الفداء والفداء تم قبل الفي سنه .


----------



## stevv (15 ديسمبر 2020)

مرحله ما قبل التجسد مرحله انتقاليه ، كل من كان على اليهوديه يشمله الخلاص ، لأنه الذبائح الحيوانيه كانت بمثابه رمز لقبول الذبيحه الالهيه حتى ولو مكنش عندهم علم بده .


----------



## مش انا 1 (15 ديسمبر 2020)

فؤاد الحزقي قال:


> متى اتى المسيح وصلب ؟ الم ياتي المسيح من الفي سنه ؟ هل صلب المسيح ايام ابراهيم ام صلب اثناء الاحتلال الروماني لاسرائيل في عهد بيلاطس البنطي؟
> 
> نحن نتكلم عن عمل الفداء والفداء تم قبل الفي سنه .



يعني المسيح كان اله وموجود لكنه لم ياتي ؟ اين كان اذا ؟ 

كان يرسل الانبياء ليقولوا للناس ان الله واحد ولا يخبرهم بالاقانيم ؟ ثم يفتديهم علي ايمانهم بالله الواحد بلا اقانيم ...ويوم الدينونة يحاسبني انا علي عدم ايماني باقالوث ؟ يعني يوم الدينونة حيحاسب ناس علي ايمانهم بالواحد ويدخلهم الملكوت وناس تانية يحاسبهم علي الثالوث ويدخلهم بحيرة الكبريت ؟

انت مقتنع بالكلام ده ؟
تحياتي لشخصكم


----------



## مش انا 1 (15 ديسمبر 2020)

stevv قال:


> مرحله ما قبل التجسد مرحله انتقاليه ، كل من كان على اليهوديه يشمله الخلاص ، لأنه الذبائح الحيوانيه كانت بمثابه رمز لقبول الذبيحه الالهيه حتى ولو مكنش عندهم علم بده .



يعني الانبياء المرسلين مكنش عندهم علم بده ؟


----------



## stevv (15 ديسمبر 2020)

مش انا 1 قال:


> يعني الانبياء المرسلين مكنش عندهم علم بده ؟



الانبياء المرسلين المختارين ( + اى عدد من الالقاب تحبه ) غالبا مكنش عندهم علم بده


----------



## مش انا 1 (15 ديسمبر 2020)

stevv قال:


> الانبياء المرسلين المختارين ( + اى عدد من الالقاب تحبه ) غالبا مكنش عندهم علم بده



امال كان بيرسلهم ليه ؟

وازاي موسي ما كانش يعرف  

وَيُكَلِّمُ الرَّبُّ مُوسَى وَجْهاً لِوَجْهٍ كَمَا يُكَلِّمُ الرَّجُلُ صَاحِبَهُ.) الخروج 33: 11

وما دام الموضوع كان ماشي من غير فداء واقلنيم ايه لزوم الفداء اصلا ؟


----------



## Maran+atha (16 ديسمبر 2020)

شكراً كثير للموضوع 
أخي الحبيب "مش انا 1

منذ أول سقوط ابونا ادم وامنا حواء والله وعد بحدوث الخلاص
مكتوب في الكتاب المقدس في الأصحاح 3
14 فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ الإِلهُ لِلْحَيَّةِ: «لأَنَّكِ فَعَلْتِ هذَا، مَلْعُونَةٌ أَنْتِ مِنْ جَمِيعِ الْبَهَائِمِ وَمِنْ جَمِيعِ وُحُوشِ الْبَرِّيَّةِ. عَلَى بَطْنِكِ تَسْعَيْنَ وَتُرَابًا تَأْكُلِينَ كُلَّ أَيَّامِ حَيَاتِكِ.
15 وَأَضَعُ عَدَاوَةً بَيْنَكِ وَبَيْنَ الْمَرْأَةِ، وَبَيْنَ نَسْلِكِ وَنَسْلِهَا. هُوَ يَسْحَقُ رَأْسَكِ، وَأَنْتِ تَسْحَقِينَ عَقِبَهُ».

هنا نسل المرأة ألمقصود به السيد المسيح
و رأس الحية المقصود به الشيطان

فمنذ ابونا ادم والبشرية تعلم بأنه سيحدث لها الخلاص


----------



## مش انا 1 (16 ديسمبر 2020)

الاستاذ المحترم Maran+atha اهلا وسهلا بحضرتك ......حضرتك تقول 



> فمنذ ابونا ادم والبشرية تعلم بأنه سيحدث لها الخلاص



بينما الزميل المحترم stevv يقول 



> الانبياء المرسلين المختارين ( + اى عدد من الالقاب تحبه ) غالبا مكنش عندهم علم بده


فمن فيكم علي صواب ومن فيكم المخطيء ؟

تقبلوا تجياتي


----------



## Molka Molkan (16 ديسمبر 2020)

> المسيح افتدي مين علي الصليب ؟ اللي ماتوا قبله ولا اللي بعده ؟


21 واما الآن فقد ظهر بر الله بدون الناموس مشهودا له من الناموس والانبياء.
22 بر الله بالايمان بيسوع المسيح *الى كل وعلى كل الذين يؤمنون*. لانه لا فرق.
23 اذ الجميع اخطأوا واعوزهم مجد الله.
24 متبررين مجانا بنعمته بالفداء الذي بيسوع المسيح
25 الذي قدمه الله *كفارة بالايمان بدمه* لاظهار بره من اجل الصفح عن الخطايا السالفة بامهال الله
26 لاظهار بره في الزمان الحاضر ليكون بارا *ويبرر من هو من الايمان بيسوع*.
Ro 3:21-26


----------



## Molka Molkan (16 ديسمبر 2020)

> افهم من كلام حضرتك ان اللي كانوا قبل المسيح ولم يؤمنوا بالثالوث ولا بالصليب وانما كان لهم اخلاق سيدخلون الفردوس


هل نفهم من كدا أن اللي كانوا قبل الاسلام ولم يعرفوا اسم "الله" كإله للكون، ولا ان عرشه على الماء ولا أنه ينزل ولا أن له ساق ...إلخ سيدخول الجنة أم لا؟


الإيمان مداره على الإعلان...


----------



## Molka Molkan (16 ديسمبر 2020)

> كيف يكون قد فدي البشرية كلها ؟


فداء البشرية كلها = تقديم الفداء لمن يقبله من البشرية كلها.



> هناك اناس كانوا قبله ولم يكونوا مستقيمين اخلاقيا بالرغم من وجود ناموس وانبياء وكلهم لم يعلموا ولا امنوا بالثالوث والفداء والصلب وبالرغم من ذلك لم يفتديهم المسيح


في وجود الناموس والأنبياء كان عقابهم وتقويهم يتبع للناموس والأنبياء، وكان البر مقاسًا على بر الناموس والأنبياء...


لم يكن قد أُعلن لجميع الناس الثالوث ليكون "وجوبا" عليهم الإيمان به، ولم يكن قد تم الفداء والصليب، فكيف سيؤمنون به وهو سيتم بعدهم؟


لكن هل هذا يخص الأنبياء؟ يرد عليك السيد المسيح:
46 لانكم لو كنتم تصدقون موسى لكنتم تصدقونني لانه هو كتب عني.
Jn 5:46


----------



## Molka Molkan (16 ديسمبر 2020)

> طيب يا استاذي المحترم ان كان هناك من نجوا قبل الصلب بدون ايمان وهناك من سيهلك بعد الصلب بسب عدم الايمان فلماذا تم الصلب اذا ؟


الفداء تم لكيما إذا ما آمنت بالمسيح إلها وفاديا ومخلصا تخلص....

سؤالك لا تفهمه. كأنك تقول: إذا كان هناك من دخل الجنة قبل مجيء رسول الاسلام وقبل الصلاة خمس ركعات وقبل القرآن والسنة ووووووو وإذا كان هناك من سيهلك بعد قدوم رسول الاسلام والقرآن والسنة ووووو فلماذا جاء رسول الاسلام والقرآن والسنة أصلا؟!!!

أرجو أن تفكر في كلامك قبل كتابته!


----------



## مش انا 1 (16 ديسمبر 2020)

اهلا وسهلا بالاستاذ مولكا ...حضرتك استشهدت باعداد ولم تكلف نفسك بتفسيرها ...افسرها انا 



> الذي قدمه الله كفارة بالايمان بدمه لاظهار بره من اجل الصفح عن الخطايا السالفة بامهال الله
> 26 لاظهار بره في الزمان الحاضر ليكون بارا ويبرر من هو من الايمان بيسوع.



الكلام هنا عن الزمن الحاضر وعن كفارة عن خطايا وليس خطية ركز في الكلام ...اين ذكر الخطية الاصلية وخطة الله ومن يشملهم ؟ هل هم من سبق ام من عاصر ام من سياتي ؟


----------



## مش انا 1 (16 ديسمبر 2020)

اهلا وسهلا بالاستاذ مولكا ...حضرتك استشهدت باعداد ولم تكلف نفسك بتفسيرها ...افسرها انا 



> الذي قدمه الله كفارة بالايمان بدمه لاظهار بره من اجل الصفح عن الخطايا السالفة بامهال الله
> 26 لاظهار بره في الزمان الحاضر ليكون بارا ويبرر من هو من الايمان بيسوع.



الكلام هنا عن الزمن الحاضر وعن كفارة عن خطايا وليس خطية ركز في الكلام ...اين ذكر الخطية الاصلية وخطة الله ومن يشملهم ؟ هل هم من سبق ام من عاصر ام من سياتي ؟


----------



## مش انا 1 (16 ديسمبر 2020)

Molka Molkan قال:


> هل نفهم من كدا أن اللي كانوا قبل الاسلام ولم يعرفوا اسم "الله" كإله للكون، ولا ان عرشه على الماء ولا أنه ينزل ولا أن له ساق ...إلخ سيدخول الجنة أم لا؟
> 
> 
> الإيمان مداره على الإعلان...



هذا كلام لا علاقة له بسؤالي ويمكنك ان تفتح موضوع مستقل عن هذا الاستفسار ونتناقش سويا دي اصول الحوار ولا رايك ايه يا استاذ مولكا ؟

بنتكلم في المسيحيات يبقي لا نقحم الاسلاميات 

تقبل تحياتي


----------



## مش انا 1 (16 ديسمبر 2020)

> فداء البشرية كلها = تقديم الفداء لمن يقبله من البشرية كلها.



وهل قبلته البشرية منذ خلق ادم حتي مجيئه ؟ ان كانوا لم يعلموا بالثالوث ابتداء فكيف يكونوا قد قبلوه ؟




> في وجود الناموس والأنبياء كان عقابهم وتقويهم يتبع للناموس والأنبياء، وكان البر مقاسًا على بر الناموس والأنبياء...
> 
> 
> لم يكن قد أُعلن لجميع الناس الثالوث ليكون "وجوبا" عليهم الإيمان به، ولم يكن قد تم الفداء والصليب، فكيف سيؤمنون به وهو سيتم بعدهم؟



ولماذا اذا تم الصلب والفداء طالما امكن الحساب والمغفرة والعقاب دون حدوثه ؟ طالما وجد الناموس وحوسب الناس بمقتضاه ولم يؤمنوا بثالوث ولا صلب ولا فداء انتفت اذا الحاجة للصلب والفداء واعلان الثالوث لاحقا 

العقل زينة ...تقبل تحياتي:big29:


----------



## مش انا 1 (16 ديسمبر 2020)

Molka Molkan قال:


> الفداء تم لكيما إذا ما آمنت بالمسيح إلها وفاديا ومخلصا تخلص....
> 
> سؤالك لا تفهمه. كأنك تقول: إذا كان هناك من دخل الجنة قبل مجيء رسول الاسلام وقبل الصلاة خمس ركعات وقبل القرآن والسنة ووووووو وإذا كان هناك من سيهلك بعد قدوم رسول الاسلام والقرآن والسنة ووووو فلماذا جاء رسول الاسلام والقرآن والسنة أصلا؟!!!
> 
> أرجو أن تفكر في كلامك قبل كتابته!


ما هو في ناس خلصت من غير تؤمن بيه اله وفادي ومخلص ...ايه لزوم الفداء بعد ما خلصوا بالناموس ولا عرفوا صلب وفداء ولا غيره !

باقي كلامك في الاسلاميات ضيفه علي ما سبق وافتح بيه موضوع مستقل نتناقش سويا


----------



## stevv (16 ديسمبر 2020)

انت بتفتح مواضيع كتير وبتروح وتيجي ونجاوبك ع نقطه تلف لنقطه تاني وترجعلها ف الاخر وانا مش فاهم انت مشكلتك فين بالظبط .

اذا كان فى خلاص  الناس قبل الميلاد فالخلاص حتميا هيكون بعد الميلاد  (مش هيتصلب قبل ميتولد يعني ! )والميلاد هيكون فى الميعاد المناسب ، بالتالي الناس إلى أمنت ( حسب الرأي الشائع ) هى إلى هتخلص بنائا على ايمانها بما سيكون (او بلفظه أدق اختيارها ان تكون مع الله وتطيعه ) لأن ماسيكون حتمي للخلاص وبدون ماسيكون لن يوجد خلاص لمن لم يعاصروة

ومتفهمش ايمانهم بما سيكون أنهم كانوا على علم بعقائد المسيحيه كما هى اليوم لكن ماكنت عليه حينذاك لأن مثلها مثل الخلاص هتكون ف الوقت المناسب ، ف ايمانهم كما كان الايمان هو ايمانهم بما سيكون .


----------



## مش انا 1 (16 ديسمبر 2020)

> انت بتفتح مواضيع كتير وبتروح وتيجي ونجاوبك ع نقطه تلف لنقطه تاني وترجعلها ف الاخر وانا مش فاهم انت مشكلتك فين بالظبط .


انا فاتح موضوع واحد بيناقشني فيه اربع افراد حتي الان 



> اذا كان فى خلاص الناس قبل الميلاد



يعني فيه خلاص ولا مفيش ؟ خللي كلامك واضح 



> بالتالي الناس إلى أمنت ( حسب الرأي الشائع )



هو فيه راي مش شائع ؟ يعني ناخد بكلام مين؟ اصحاب الراي الشائع ام اصحاب الراي الغير شائع ؟



> هى إلى هتخلص بنائا على ايمانها بما سيكون (او بلفظه أدق اختيارها ان تكون مع الله وتطيعه ) لأن ماسيكون حتمي للخلاص وبدون ماسيكون لن يوجد خلاص لمن لم يعاصروة



يؤمنوا بيه ازاي اذا كان كلام حضرتك انهم ما كانش عندهم علم بيه لا هم ولا انبيائهم ؟



> الانبياء المرسلين المختارين ( + اى عدد من الالقاب تحبه ) غالبا مكنش عندهم علم بده



اتفضل كمل 



> ومتفهمش ايمانهم بما سيكون أنهم كانوا على علم بعقائد المسيحيه كما هى اليوم لكن ماكنت عليه حينذاك لأن مثلها مثل الخلاص هتكون ف الوقت المناسب ، ف ايمانهم كما كان الايمان هو ايمانهم بما سيكون .



لم يكن علي وقتهم هناك شيء اسمه مسيخية اصلا بل ولا علي عهد المسيح نفسه المسيحية تاسست بعد رفع المسيح بعشرات السنين المسيح نفسه كان يهوديا


----------



## Molka Molkan (16 ديسمبر 2020)

> اهلا وسهلا بالاستاذ مولكا ...حضرتك استشهدت باعداد ولم تكلف نفسك بتفسيرها


لا حاجة لتفسير هذا النص..



> ...افسرها انا


تفسرها أنت؟!!! لا تحاول ان تفعل هذا مجددًا، فهذا ليس من حقك.. هذه نصيحة إن أحببت ان تكمل في المنتدى.

يبدو انك لا تجيد القراءة...
21 واما *الآن *فقد ظهر بر الله *بدون الناموس* *مشهودا له من الناموس والانبياء*.
22 *بر الله بالايمان بيسوع المسيح* الى كل وعلى كل الذين يؤمنون. لانه لا فرق.
23 اذ الجميع اخطأوا واعوزهم مجد الله.
24 متبررين مجانا بنعمته بالفداء الذي بيسوع المسيح
25 الذي قدمه الله كفارة بالايمان بدمه لاظهار بره من اجل الصفح عن الخطايا السالفة بامهال الله
26 لاظهار بره في الزمان الحاضر ليكون بارا ويبرر من هو من الايمان بيسوع.
Ro 3:21-26


ظهر *بر *الله *بالايمان *بيسوع المسيح .... *مشهودا *له من الناموس والانبياء .... من اجل الصفح عن *الخطايا السالفة* بامهال الله

نص آخر:
15 ولاجل هذا هو *وسيط عهد جديد* لكي يكون المدعوون *اذ صار موت لفداء التعديات التي في العهد الاول ينالون وعد الميراث الابدي*.

توجد نصوص كثيرة، لكن هذا يكفي..



> الكلام هنا عن الزمن الحاضر وعن كفارة عن خطايا وليس خطية ركز في الكلام


ما هو الكلام عن الزمن الحاضر فعلا لأنه زمن النعمة، لكن الغفران مكتوب "عن الخطايا *السالفة*" 

معلومة لك: خطايا جمع لـ خطية!!



> اين ذكر الخطية الاصلية وخطة الله ومن يشملهم ؟


مين اختص الكلام بالخطية الأصلية فقط؟!!

أما عن من يشملهم: يرد النص:

22 بر الله *بالايمان *بيسوع المسيح *الى كل وعلى كل الذين يؤمنون*. لانه لا فرق.
23 اذ الجميع اخطأوا واعوزهم مجد الله.
24 متبررين مجانا بنعمته بالفداء الذي بيسوع المسيح
25 الذي *قدمه الله كفارة* بالايمان بدمه لاظهار بره *من اجل الصفح عن الخطايا السالفة* بامهال الله



> هذا كلام لا علاقة له بسؤالي ويمكنك ان تفتح موضوع مستقل عن هذا الاستفسار ونتناقش سويا دي اصول الحوار ولا رايك ايه يا استاذ مولكا ؟


بل هو سؤالك نفسه وليس فقط له علاقة به! 
أين إجابتك؟



> بنتكلم في المسيحيات يبقي لا نقحم الاسلاميات


انا لا اتكلم هنا في الاسلاميات، بل أبين لك فساد سؤالك بألفاظ تفهمها.
هيا أخبرني الإجابة!




> وهل قبلته البشرية منذ خلق ادم حتي مجيئه ؟


هل فهمت كلماتي؟ تحتاج لتفسير كلامي؟


> فداء البشرية كلها = تقديم الفداء لمن يقبله من البشرية كلها.


التفسير:
المقصود بفداء البشرية كلها ليس تحقق الفداء لكل البشر، بل المقصود هو اتاحة الفداء لكل من يقبله..
الفداء لـ كل من يقبله.




> ان كانوا لم يعلموا بالثالوث ابتداء فكيف يكونوا قد قبلوه ؟


اقتبس لك من كلامي السابق:
هل نفهم من كدا أن اللي كانوا قبل الاسلام ولم يعرفوا اسم "الله" كإله للكون، ولا ان عرشه على الماء ولا أنه ينزل ولا أن له ساق ...إلخ سيدخول الجنة أم لا؟


الإيمان مداره على الإعلان...

في وجود الناموس والأنبياء كان عقابهم وتقويهم *يتبع للناموس والأنبياء*، وكان البر *مقاسًا *على *بر *الناموس والأنبياء...


لم يكن قد* أُعلن لجميع الناس* الثالوث ليكون "*وجوبا*" عليهم الإيمان به، *ولم يكن قد تم* الفداء والصليب، فكيف سيؤمنون به وهو سيتم بعدهم؟

لم ولن تقبل البشرية كلها أي إيمان بكل شيء! ولا بإلهك ولا برسولك.



نصيحة أخرى: أعط لنفسك الوقت الأكبر في القراءة ثم الفهم، قبلما تكتب فكلامك مكرر مردود عليه.



> ولماذا اذا تم الصلب والفداء طالما امكن الحساب والمغفرة والعقاب دون حدوثه ؟


قبل الفداء كانت هناك الذبيحة التي هي مجرد مثال لذبيحة المسيح، لذلك ينبغي الإيمان بكلام الأنبياء عن المسيح لكي يكونوا ضمن المخلصين متى جاء المسيح وخلص الجميع ... يقول الكتاب:
11 واما المسيح وهو قد جاء رئيس كهنة للخيرات العتيدة فبالمسكن الاعظم والاكمل غير المصنوع بيد اي الذي ليس من هذه الخليقة
12 وليس بدم تيوس وعجول بل بدم نفسه دخل مرة واحدة الى الاقداس فوجد فداء ابديا.
Heb 9:11-12


ولأني أعرف أنك لن تفهم هذه الكلمات سأسألك:
لماذا إذا جاء القرآن والسنة ورسول الاسلام وجاء كل الرسل طالما أمكن الله ان يرسل رسولا واحدا ولا يسمح بتحريف كلامه ولا شريعته إلخ؟



> طالما وجد الناموس وحوسب الناس بمقتضاه


يجيب الكتاب:
14 فكم بالحري *يكون دم المسيح* الذي بروح ازلي قدم نفسه للّه بلا عيب يطهر ضمائركم من اعمال ميتة لتخدموا الله الحي
15 ولاجل هذا هو *وسيط عهد جديد* لكي يكون المدعوون *اذ صار موت لفداء التعديات التي في العهد الاول ينالون وعد الميراث الابدي*.
16 لانه حيث توجد وصية يلزم بيان موت الموصي.
17 لان الوصية ثابتة على الموتى اذ لا قوة لها البتة ما دام الموصي حيا.
18 فمن ثم الاول ايضا لم يكرس بلا دم
19 لان موسى بعدما كلم جميع الشعب بكل وصية *بحسب الناموس اخذ دم العجول والتيوس* مع ماء وصوفا قرمزيا وزوفا ورشّ الكتاب نفسه وجميع الشعب
20 قائلا هذا هو دم العهد الذي اوصاكم الله به.
21 والمسكن ايضا وجميع آنية الخدمة رشها كذلك بالدم.
22 وكل شيء تقريبا يتطهر حسب الناموس بالدم وبدون سفك دم لا تحصل مغفرة
23 *فكان يلزم ان امثلة الاشياء التي في السموات* تطهر بهذه واما السماويات عينها *فبذبائح افضل من هذه*.
24 لان المسيح لم يدخل الى اقداس مصنوعة بيد اشباه الحقيقية *بل الى السماء عينها *ليظهر الآن امام وجه الله لاجلنا.
25 *ولا ليقدم نفسه مرارا كثيرة *كما يدخل رئيس الكهنة الى الاقداس كل سنة بدم آخر
26 فاذ ذاك كان يجب ان يتألم مرارا كثيرة منذ تأسيس العالم *ولكنه الآن قد اظهر مرة عند انقضاء الدهور* ليبطل الخطية بذبيحة نفسه.
27 وكما وضع للناس ان يموتوا مرة ثم بعد ذلك الدينونة
28 هكذا المسيح ايضا *بعدما قدّم مرة لكي يحمل خطايا كثيرين* سيظهر ثانية بلا خطية للخلاص للذين ينتظرونه

Heb 9:14-28



> ولم يؤمنوا بثالوث ولا صلب ولا فداء


انقل إليك من كلامي السابق كدليل على عدم فهمك له:


> الإيمان مداره على الإعلان...


ولإحتمال عدم فهمه أيضًا أقيس لك على ما تفهمه (ربما):
إذا كان من دخل الجنة وسيدخل دون حاجة للقرآن وللسنة ولرسول الاسلام وللاسلام كله فما الحاجة للقرآن..

أعرف إجابتك وأعرف إجابتي عليها.. فتقدم ولا تخف.


----------



## Molka Molkan (16 ديسمبر 2020)

> ما هو في ناس خلصت من غير تؤمن بيه اله وفادي ومخلص


هناك نوعين من الناس:
1. من لم تصلهم رسالة الإله الحقيقي مطلقًا، سواء في العهد القديم او الجديد، فهؤلاء ناموس لأنفسهم يحاسبون وفقه (رو 2: 14) تماما كأهل الفترة لديكم (إن كنت تعرفهم أصلا)
2. 
أ.أعيد عليك كلامك بصياغة اسلامية: 
ما هو فيه ناس دخلت الجنة من غير ما تعرف أصلا اسم الهك ولا تعرف عن كتابك ولا سنتك ولا رسولك ولا الفروض ولا ولا!!

ب. الإيمان مداره الإعلان. فكل من يؤمن بما أعلنه الله وفقما ووقتما وكيفما أعلنه الله، يخلصه الله. وهذا ما نجد أن الكتاب المقدس أوضحه ان من موسى وجميع الأنبياء تحدثوا عنه وعن فداءه

15 وفيما هما يتكلمان ويتحاوران *اقترب اليهما يسوع نفسه* وكان يمشي معهما.
16 ولكن أمسكت اعينهما عن معرفته.
17 فقال لهما ما هذا الكلام الذي تتطارحان به وانتما ماشيان عابسين.
18 فاجاب احدهما الذي اسمه كليوباس وقال له هل انت متغرب وحدك في اورشليم ولم تعلم الامور التي حدثت فيها في هذه الايام.
19 فقال لهما وما هي. فقالا المختصة بيسوع الناصري الذي كان انسانا نبيا مقتدرا في الفعل والقول امام الله وجميع الشعب.
20 كيف اسلمه رؤساء الكهنة وحكامنا لقضاء الموت وصلبوه.
21 ونحن كنا نرجو انه هو المزمع ان يفدي اسرائيل. ولكن مع هذا كله اليوم له ثلاثة ايام منذ حدث ذلك.
22 بل بعض النساء منا حيرننا اذ كنّ باكرا عند القبر.
23 ولما لم يجدن جسده أتين قائلات انهنّ رأين منظر ملائكة قالوا انه حيّ.
24 ومضى قوم من الذين معنا الى القبر فوجدوا هكذا كما قالت ايضا النساء واما هو فلم يروه.
*25 فقال لهما ايها الغبيان والبطيئا القلوب في الايمان بجميع ما تكلم به الانبياء.
*26 *أما كان ينبغي ان المسيح يتألم بهذا ويدخل الى مجده*.
27 *ثم ابتدأ من موسى ومن جميع الانبياء* يفسر لهما *الأمور المختصة به في جميع الكتب*
Lk 24:15-27


----------



## Molka Molkan (16 ديسمبر 2020)

> ايه لزوم الفداء بعد ما خلصوا بالناموس ولا عرفوا صلب وفداء ولا غيره !


سؤال أجبنا عنه مرارا... هل لديك مشكلة في القراءة أم في فهم ما تقرأه؟



> باقي كلامك في الاسلاميات ضيفه علي ما سبق وافتح بيه موضوع مستقل نتناقش سويا


لا يوجد كلام في الاسلاميات، وأنا لا أناقشك أصلا. تفضل، تجرأ ورد.


----------



## مش انا 1 (16 ديسمبر 2020)

طلبت من حضرتك تفسر النص قلت انه لايحتاج الي تفسير امال انطونيوس فكري وملطي وغيرهم بيعملوا ايه ان كان لا يحتاج لتفسير ؟



> تفسرها أنت؟!!! لا تحاول ان تفعل هذا مجددًا، فهذا ليس من حقك.. هذه نصيحة إن أحببت ان تكمل في المنتدى.



طيب امال مين اللي يفسرها ؟انت فاهم انت بتقول ايه ولا لسة زي ما انت اللي بيجيي علي بالك بتقولوا ؟



> ما هو الكلام عن الزمن الحاضر فعلا لأنه زمن النعمة، لكن الغفران مكتوب "عن الخطايا السالفة"



تمام اذا المسيح كفر عن من سبقوه دون ان يؤمنوا به ولا بالثالوث ولا بالصلب والفداء اظن الكلام واضح يا استاذ مولكا ولا يحتاج لتطاول من جنس ما باعرفش اقرا وكلامك الحلو ده ...المهم انت بتعرف 

شخص جاء بعد الاف السنين ليغفر خطية بحسب عقيدتك ارتكبها ادم فكفر عن اناس لم يعرفوا به ولا امنوا بالوهيته ولا اعتقدوا بانه ثالوث ثم كفر عنهم ...تاتي انت وتقول لي انه لن يكفر عمن سياتون بعده ولا يؤمنون به ؟ اي عدل هذا ؟

ان كان هو نفسه قد كفر عمن اعتقدوا بواحدانيته فكيف يحاسب من ياتي بعده ويعتقد بوحدانيته ايضا ؟ فهمت ولا اعيد ؟



> ولإحتمال عدم فهمه أيضًا أقيس لك على ما تفهمه (ربما):
> إذا كان من دخل الجنة وسيدخل دون حاجة للقرآن وللسنة ولرسول الاسلام وللاسلام كله فما الحاجة للقرآن..
> 
> أعرف إجابتك وأعرف إجابتي عليها.. فتقدم ولا تخف.



انا اخاف ؟ يلا مش مشكلة ..افتح بنفسك موضوع للاسلاميات وانا معاك يا مولكا بس خلص هنا الاول وما تتخفاش ورا الاسلاميات


----------



## stevv (16 ديسمبر 2020)

مش انا 1 قال:


> انا فاتح موضوع واحد بيناقشني فيه اربع افراد حتي الان
> 
> 
> 
> ...





1. قصدي.اذا كان تساؤلك عن فى خلاص لكن كانوا قبل الميلاد ام لا

2.انا مليش دعوه تاخد بكلام مين ولا ده تساؤلك ابقي افتح للنقطه دى موضوع جديد لو حابب 

3. متاخدش حروف الكلام خد مضمون الكلام المقصود ان الايمان بما نزل وليس بما سينزل ومن يؤمن بما نزل فهو مؤمنا بما سينزل ، إلى عاشوا قبل الفداء وامنوا بيهوه واطاعوه دول الي اختاروا يكونوا مع هذا الاله فهكذا.الخلاص بيشملهم لأن الخلاص مش مجرد انك تقول ان هامن بقصه ولا انك عرفت ان الله مثلث الاقانيم ، الخلاص هو اختيار انك تكون مع هذا الاله


----------



## Molka Molkan (16 ديسمبر 2020)

> انا فاتح موضوع واحد بيناقشني فيه اربع افراد حتي الان


لا، انت غلطان، ماحدش بيناقشك، احنا بنحاول نكتب لك الفكرة بكلمات مختلفة لعلك تفهم أي منها من أي مِنا.

لكن انت بتكرر كلامك كله.

تعالى أبين لك فساد كلامك وفكرك باللي تقدر تفهمه.
دلوقتي الله عندك عامل يوم للقيامة والحساب والجنة والنار، صح؟
طيب، الصحابة العشرة المبشرين بالجنة، حاليا، في سنة 2020، هم في الجنة أم في النار أم في مكان آخر؟

لا تستطيع ان تقول أنهم في النار
وإن قلت في الجنة سأسألك: طالما هم في الجنة، إذا ما فائدة يوم القيامة والحساب؟
وإن أردت ان تقول أنهم في مكان آخر، فأخبرني ما هو بدليل.
ثم أجب: طالما هم "مبشرون" بالجنة، فما فائدة الحساب إذا كانوا سيدخلونها على كل حال؟

هذا قريب نسبيًا مما لا تفهمه.


----------



## مش انا 1 (16 ديسمبر 2020)

> هناك نوعين من الناس:
> 1. من لم تصلهم رسالة الإله الحقيقي مطلقًا، سواء في العهد القديم او الجديد، فهؤلاء ناموس لأنفسهم يحاسبون وفقه (رو 2: 14) تماما كأهل الفترة لديكم (إن كنت تعرفهم أصلا)



هذا هو العدد 

"لأَنَّهُ الأُمَمُ الَّذِينَ لَيْسَ عِنْدَهُمُ النَّامُوسُ، مَتَى فَعَلُوا بِالطَّبِيعَةِ مَا هُوَ فِي النَّامُوسِ، فَهؤُلاَءِ إِذْ لَيْسَ لَهُمُ النَّامُوسُ هُمْ نَامُوسٌ لأَنْفُسِهِمِ،" (رو 2: 14)

ما علاقة الناموس بالايمان بثالوث وصلب وفداء ؟ المسيح نفسه اعلن انه ما جاء لينقض الناموس ...انا اتحدث عن عقيدة ثالوث وصلب وفداء واجب الايمان بها من اجل الخلاص انت فاهم كلامي ولا لا؟ 
بس انت كده اهل الفترة عند حضرتك عبارة عن حوالي 5 الاف سنة قبل المسيح ..واهل الفترة عندنا لم تصلهم دعوة ولا كان علي عهدهم انبياء ...تعلم ثم تكلم 



> الإيمان مداره الإعلان. فكل من يؤمن بما أعلنه الله وفقما ووقتما وكيفما أعلنه الله، يخلصه الله. وهذا ما نجد أن الكتاب المقدس أوضحه ان من موسى وجميع الأنبياء تحدثوا عنه وعن فداءه



الاعلان عن ماذا ..عن ان الله كان واحدا فاصبح ثلاثة ؟ يعني موسي يوم القيامة وهو نبي يحاسب علي وحدانية اله راه بنفسه فيفاجا بان غيره يعتقد بانه ثالوث ويقبل الله منه تثليثه ؟

ركز يا استاذ مولكا علشان نعرف نتناقش ومتروحش لىسىميات هنا افتح موضوع مستقل وانا معاك


----------



## مش انا 1 (16 ديسمبر 2020)

> لا، انت غلطان، ماحدش بيناقشك، احنا بنحاول نكتب لك الفكرة بكلمات مختلفة لعلك تفهم أي منها من أي مِنا.
> 
> لكن انت بتكرر كلامك كله.
> 
> ...



يا استاذ مولكا ربنا يهديك انا باتكلم وكلامي واضح حضرتك بترد في موضوع تاني


----------



## مش انا 1 (16 ديسمبر 2020)

الاستاذ مولكا ابلغني في الرسائل بحصولي علي التحذير الاول تمهيدا لحظري بحجة التعدي علي الكتاب المقدس ..وانا بدوري اساله اين تعديت انا علي الكتاب المقدس ؟


----------



## stevv (16 ديسمبر 2020)

مش انا 1 قال:


> الاستاذ مولكا ابلغني في الرسائل بحصولي علي التحذير الاول تمهيدا لحظري بحجة التعدي علي الكتاب المقدس ..وانا بدوري اساله اين تعديت انا علي الكتاب المقدس ؟



غريبه فعلا ، التحذير الأول بس ؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (16 ديسمبر 2020)

> طلبت من حضرتك تفسر النص قلت انه لايحتاج الي تفسير امال انطونيوس فكري وملطي وغيرهم بيعملوا ايه ان كان لا يحتاج لتفسير ؟


واضح ان لديك مشكلة في فهم المكتوب عموما، إذن!

أنت لم تطلب مني تفسير النص، أنت في نفس المشاركة قلت أني لم أفسر النص ثم قلت انك ستفسره أنت. فرددت عليك بأن النص (بالنسبة لي) لا يحتاج لتفسير!

ما علاقة هذا بأن هناك مفسرين للكتاب المقدس ككل (ومن ضمنه هذا النص)؟ حتى المفسرين لا يفسرون كل حرف وكلمة، بل ما يرون أن هناك ما يريدون تفسيره..

حاول.. مجرد محاولة، ان تعيد ترتيب العمليات في عقلك: القراءة ثم الفهم ثم الكتابة... فلا تفعل أي عملية دون اتمام الأخرى على وجه جيد.



> طيب امال مين اللي يفسرها ؟انت فاهم انت بتقول ايه ولا لسة زي ما انت اللي بيجيي علي بالك بتقولوا ؟


تفسرها انت يعني؟!! 
أنا لسة زي ما انا بحاول أقيم فيكم الفهم...
عموما انا نصحتك، وبكدا عليك وزر نفسك.



> تمام اذا المسيح كفر عن من سبقوه


ثواني، يعني انت أهو وضح لك الآن بعد تكبير الخط والتلوين أنك مخطيء وصرت تقول أن المسيح كفر عن من سبقوه بعدما قلت:


> لكلام هنا عن الزمن الحاضر


فأقول لك قولك:


> ركز في الكلام.. العقل زينة ...



أمال ليه مش عاجبك كلامي لما بقول لك حاول تقرأ وتفهم ثم تكتب؟ ما هو ده الحاصل أهو!



> ولا يحتاج لتطاول من جنس ما باعرفش اقرا وكلامك الحلو ده ...المهم انت بتعرف


ما هو عشان أنا بعرف، بحاول أعلمك طريقة النقاش..
انت بتكرر كلامك وبس!


> شخص جاء بعد الاف السنين ليغفر خطية بحسب عقيدتك ارتكبها ادم فكفر عن اناس لم يعرفوا به ولا امنوا بالوهيته ولا اعتقدوا بانه ثالوث ثم كفر عنهم ...


عدة أخطاء:
1. المسيح لم يجيء فقط لكي يغفر خطية واحدة! بل ليفيدينا (كل من يقبل خلاصه) وليكون لنا الحياة الأبدية.
2. المسيح جاء ليفدينا من الموت ويقيمنا منه وليس جاء ليفيدينا من خطية واحدة فقط (رو 5: 12)
3. هؤلاء الناء اعترفوا به إلها (لأنه الإله حتى قبل التجسد) فهو يهوه كما ان الآب يهوه والروح القدس وهذا واضح حرفيا في العهد الجديد والقديم.
4. من اوجب عليهم الايمان بالثالوث في العهد القديم ليكون هذا شرطا لفداءهم؟! أخبرني! هذا عين ما تتهرب منه.. كيف سيدخل الجنة الذين لم يعرفوا الهك اصلا ولا اعترفوا به الها ولا رسولك ولا كتابك ولا سنتك؟ لهذا تتهرب من هذا السؤال لانه معاكس لما تقول.



> تاتي انت وتقول لي انه لن يكفر عمن سياتون بعده ولا يؤمنون به ؟ اي عدل هذا ؟


أين الظلم؟
الإيمان هو بما أرسله، وما أرسله في العهدين يقول بفداءه فمن لم يؤمن بأي مما أرسله كيف يريد أن يخلص بواسطة نفس المسيح الذي لا يؤمن به أصلا فاديا؟ ثبت العرش ثم انقش! كيف سيخلص من لا يؤمن به ولا بما ارسله؟


ومع ذلك، الذين لن يرفضوه وسيفعلون ما هو في الناموس فهم ناموس لأنفسهم أيضًا.
هناك مشكلة لديك في التفريق بين مصطلح "عدم المعرفة" وبين "رفض الإيمان بالمعروف"
فانت كمسلم: "تعرف" لكنك "ترفض" 
بينما هم (حسب فهمك): "لا يعرفون" ولكن "يقبلون ما جاء لهم"..



> ان كان هو نفسه قد كفر عمن اعتقدوا بواحدانيته فكيف يحاسب من ياتي بعده ويعتقد بوحدانيته ايضا ؟ فهمت ولا اعيد ؟


1. "أَنْتَ تُؤْمِنُ أَنَّ ا*للهَ وَاحِدٌ*. حَسَنًا تَفْعَلُ. *وَالشَّيَاطِينُ يُؤْمِنُونَ وَيَقْشَعِرُّونَ!*" (يع 2: 19)
2. يحاسبهم على عدم إيمانهم بكل ما جاءهم. وحسب مصطلحاتك (علك تفهم) أفتؤمنون ببعض الكتاب وتكفرون ببعض؟ فهل من يكفر ببعض من كتابك مع إيمانه ببعضه الآخر يكون مؤمنا ويدخل الجنة؟ أجب إن كنت تستطيع!
3. انت ستحاسب لأنك "ترفض"، هذه هي مناط حسابك. "وَهذِهِ هِيَ الدَّيْنُونَةُ: إِنَّ النُّورَ قَدْ جَاءَ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ، *وَأَحَبَّ النَّاسُ الظُّلْمَةَ أَكْثَرَ مِنَ النُّورِ*، لأَنَّ أَعْمَالَهُمْ كَانَتْ شِرِّيرَةً." (يو 3: 19)
4. أبسطها لك: أنت عامل زي طالب ثانوية عامة، جاء لوالده وقال له: ليه يا بابا زمان كانت كلية هندسة من 70% (مثلا) واللي يجيب 70% يخشها لكن دلوقتي لو انا جيبت 90% مش هاخشها! المفروض أخشها زي ما هم دخلوها!!!! هذا هو مستوى فكرتك العامة!



> انا اخاف ؟ يلا مش مشكلة ..افتح بنفسك موضوع للاسلاميات وانا معاك يا مولكا بس خلص هنا الاول وما تتخفاش ورا الاسلاميات


نعم تخاف. لانه ليس دخولا في الاسلاميات بل بيان انك تؤمن عين الايمان بما تستشكله هنا. لذلك ستجد الكلام كله اسئلة استنكارية علك تفهم المراد.
ما اتخفاش ازاي؟ ما انا برد عليك مسيحيًا أهو! بس عشان انت مش فاهم مسيحيات فبنقل لك نفس الفكرة بألفاظك!


----------



## Molka Molkan (16 ديسمبر 2020)

> ما علاقة الناموس بالايمان بثالوث وصلب وفداء ؟


لا أعرف هل انت واعي لما تفعله أم لا، انا أبنت لك ان هناك صنفين رئيسيين من الناس، ورقمتهما بـ 1 و 2! ولم أقل ان من هم في رقم 1 لهم علاقة بالثالوث ولا الفداء!!
واين تعليقك على بقية كلامي الذي هو ردا على كلامك؟
تترك كلامي ثم تعيد تكرار كلامك؟

ها هو الكلام الذي لم تقترب منه مع انه يوضح أخطاءك




> ما هو في ناس خلصت من غير تؤمن بيه اله وفادي ومخلص


هناك نوعين من الناس:
1. من لم تصلهم رسالة الإله الحقيقي مطلقًا، سواء في العهد القديم او الجديد، فهؤلاء ناموس لأنفسهم يحاسبون وفقه (رو 2: 14) تماما كأهل الفترة لديكم (إن كنت تعرفهم أصلا)
2. 
أ.أعيد عليك كلامك بصياغة اسلامية: 
ما هو فيه ناس دخلت الجنة من غير ما تعرف أصلا اسم الهك ولا تعرف عن كتابك ولا سنتك ولا رسولك ولا الفروض ولا ولا!!

ب. الإيمان مداره الإعلان. فكل من يؤمن بما أعلنه الله وفقما ووقتما وكيفما أعلنه الله، يخلصه الله. وهذا ما نجد أن الكتاب المقدس أوضحه ان من موسى وجميع الأنبياء تحدثوا عنه وعن فداءه

15 وفيما هما يتكلمان ويتحاوران *اقترب اليهما يسوع نفسه* وكان يمشي معهما.
16 ولكن أمسكت اعينهما عن معرفته.
17 فقال لهما ما هذا الكلام الذي تتطارحان به وانتما ماشيان عابسين.
18 فاجاب احدهما الذي اسمه كليوباس وقال له هل انت متغرب وحدك في اورشليم ولم تعلم الامور التي حدثت فيها في هذه الايام.
19 فقال لهما وما هي. فقالا المختصة بيسوع الناصري الذي كان انسانا نبيا مقتدرا في الفعل والقول امام الله وجميع الشعب.
20 كيف اسلمه رؤساء الكهنة وحكامنا لقضاء الموت وصلبوه.
21 ونحن كنا نرجو انه هو المزمع ان يفدي اسرائيل. ولكن مع هذا كله اليوم له ثلاثة ايام منذ حدث ذلك.
22 بل بعض النساء منا حيرننا اذ كنّ باكرا عند القبر.
23 ولما لم يجدن جسده أتين قائلات انهنّ رأين منظر ملائكة قالوا انه حيّ.
24 ومضى قوم من الذين معنا الى القبر فوجدوا هكذا كما قالت ايضا النساء واما هو فلم يروه.
*25 فقال لهما ايها الغبيان والبطيئا القلوب في الايمان بجميع ما تكلم به الانبياء.
*26 *أما كان ينبغي ان المسيح يتألم بهذا ويدخل الى مجده*.
27 *ثم ابتدأ من موسى ومن جميع الانبياء* يفسر لهما *الأمور المختصة به في جميع الكتب*
Lk 24:15-27


----------



## Molka Molkan (16 ديسمبر 2020)

> المسيح نفسه اعلن انه ما جاء لينقض الناموس


مين اللي اتكلم أصلا عن المسيح جاء لينقض الناموس!! انت عليك ندر أنك تقول كل حاجة تعرفها في موضوع واحد؟!



> .انا اتحدث عن عقيدة ثالوث وصلب وفداء واجب الايمان بها من اجل الخلاص انت فاهم كلامي ولا لا؟


رديت عليك أكثر من 3 مرات! هل انت بتعرف تقرأ؟
تكرارك لسؤالك دون الرد على ردي عليك سيعرضك للطرد لاضاعة وقتنا!



> بس انت كده اهل الفترة عند حضرتك عبارة عن حوالي 5 الاف سنة قبل المسيح


اية؟ مش عاجب سعادتك الرقم؟ فيه menu معين بيشرح حدود الفترة مثلا؟!!
فين اعتراضك يعني؟!! انا ببين لك نفس المفهوم اللي انت بترفضه، فأنت فين ردك؟ 
5 آلاف ولا 5 مليار حتى!


> واهل الفترة عندنا لم تصلهم دعوة ولا كان علي عهدهم انبياء ...تعلم ثم تكلم


لا يا عزيزي، أهل الفترة عندكم هم من كانوا بين نبيين (أو رسولين) بحيث لم يلحقوا بالأول ولا بالثاني!! 
وبتقول لي أنا أتعلم؟!!! يا للبجاحة!

أيوة، أهل الفترة دول اللي لم تصلهم الدعوة، هم زي اللي انا وصفتهم في رقم 1. عندك اعتراض؟



> الاعلان عن ماذا ..عن ان الله كان واحدا فاصبح ثلاثة ؟


كان واحد فأصبح ثلاثة؟!! مستواك رائع! انت تعرف ان المسيحيين بيقولوا ان الله كان واحد فأصبح ثلاثة؟!! رائع كمل!

عموما كويس أن مستواك ظهر، وده هايخليني أكلمك بمستواك المعرفي فقط. زي ما انت عارف ان كتابنا بيقول لنا ان ما نرميش الدرر قدام الخنازير..



> يعني موسي يوم القيامة وهو نبي يحاسب علي وحدانية اله راه بنفسه فيفاجا بان غيره يعتقد بانه ثالوث ويقبل الله منه تثليثه ؟


بنفس المقياس، 
 يعني موسي يوم القيامة وهو نبي يحاسب من إله عرفه بنفسه فيتفاجيء أن فيه اله تاني خالص اسمه "الله"؟



> يا استاذ مولكا ربنا يهديك انا باتكلم وكلامي واضح حضرتك بترد في موضوع تاني


اية هو الموضوع الاول والموضوع الثاني؟ ورينا كدا.

أكرر لك الكلام الذي لم ترد عليه.

تعالى أبين لك فساد كلامك وفكرك باللي تقدر تفهمه.
دلوقتي الله عندك عامل يوم للقيامة والحساب والجنة والنار، صح؟
طيب، الصحابة العشرة المبشرين بالجنة، حاليا، في سنة 2020، هم في الجنة أم في النار أم في مكان آخر؟

لا تستطيع ان تقول أنهم في النار
وإن قلت في الجنة سأسألك: طالما هم في الجنة، إذا ما فائدة يوم القيامة والحساب؟
وإن أردت ان تقول أنهم في مكان آخر، فأخبرني ما هو بدليل.
ثم أجب: طالما هم "مبشرون" بالجنة، فما فائدة الحساب إذا كانوا سيدخلونها على كل حال؟

هذا قريب نسبيًا مما لا تفهمه.


----------



## Molka Molkan (16 ديسمبر 2020)

> الاستاذ مولكا ابلغني في الرسائل بحصولي علي التحذير الاول تمهيدا لحظري بحجة التعدي علي الكتاب المقدس ..وانا بدوري اساله اين تعديت انا علي الكتاب المقدس ؟


تفسير الكتاب المقدس من شخص مثلك هو تعدي!


----------



## Molka Molkan (16 ديسمبر 2020)

> غريبه فعلا ، التحذير الأول بس ؟


بنحاول نخليه أكبر وقت ممكن عله يفهم!


----------



## Molka Molkan (16 ديسمبر 2020)

يبقى نلخص الموضوع لحد دلوقتي:

1. الإيمان مداره الإعلان. يعني، الناس مأمورة بالإيمان بما أعلنه الله، والله يكافيء على هذا، حتى إن كان هذا ليس كل اعلان الله.
2. الفداء لكل الناس الذين يقبلوه.
3. تنبأ الأنبياء عن المسيح كما قال المسيح بنفسه، وبالتالي كان على الناس الذين آمنوا بالأنبياء الإيمان بما قالوه هم وفقما أعلن لهم الله عبر الأنبياء.


----------



## مش انا 1 (16 ديسمبر 2020)

> واضح ان لديك مشكلة في فهم المكتوب عموما، إذن!





> فرددت عليك بأن النص (بالنسبة لي) لا يحتاج لتفسير



ده علي اساس ان حضرتك كتبته لنفسك بما انك بتناقش نفسك 




> من اوجب عليهم الايمان بالثالوث في العهد القديم ليكون هذا شرطا لفداءهم؟



 ان لم يوجب عليهم الايمان به لكان من عدم العدل الايجاب به علي ..فكيف لا يوجبهم ثم يوجبني ؟



> كيف سيدخل الجنة الذين لم يعرفوا الهك اصلا ولا اعترفوا به الها ولا رسولك ولا كتابك ولا سنتك؟ لهذا تتهرب من هذا السؤال لانه معاكس لما تقول



من قال لك ان هناك اي مخلوق سيدخل الجنة لا يؤمن بالله ؟
اي كلام في الاسلاميات تفضل سيادتك وافتح له موضوع مستقل عن هذا نتناقش فيه اما اسلاميات علي مسيحيات اختلط الحابل بالنابل ولم نصل الي شيء ...وهذا عرف متعارف عليه في اي حوار واظنك تعرفه 



> لا أعرف هل انت واعي لما تفعله أم لا، انا أبنت لك ان هناك صنفين رئيسيين من الناس، ورقمتهما بـ 1 و 2! ولم أقل ان من هم في رقم 1 لهم علاقة بالثالوث ولا الفداء!!



وانا بدوري اسالك ما هو الناموس ؟ تفضل اخبرنا 
 


> هناك نوعين من الناس:
> 1. من لم تصلهم رسالة الإله الحقيقي مطلقًا، سواء في العهد القديم او الجديد، فهؤلاء ناموس لأنفسهم يحاسبون وفقه (رو 2: 14) تماما كأهل الفترة لديكم (إن كنت تعرفهم أصلا)



يا استاذ مولكا الله يهديك هل موسي عليه السلام لم يصله الناموس ؟ موسي نفسه هو ومن امن معه من بني اسرائيل يؤمنون بالله الواحد الاحد ولا يؤمنون بالصلب والفداء والثالوث ولا اعتقدوا فيهم حتي جاء المسيح فكيف يتم لهم خلاص ولا يتم لمن لم يؤمن بعد مجيء المسيح ؟



> ما هو فيه ناس دخلت الجنة من غير ما تعرف أصلا اسم الهك ولا تعرف عن كتابك ولا سنتك ولا رسولك ولا الفروض ولا ولا!!



و لا حاجة من دي حصلت وده اللي نفسك تحول الموضوع ليه 

اول الوصايا العشر في الناموس 
اعبد يهوه الله وحده.‏ —‏ خروج ٢٠:‏٣‏.‏
https://www.jw.org/ar/تعاليم-الكتاب-المقدس/اسئلة/الوصايا-العشر/

تقوللي حضرتك بعد 5 الاف سنة ان الوصية تغيرت فاصبخ الاله ثلاثة ومن لم يؤمن بذلك فلن ينال الخلاص ؟


----------



## مش انا 1 (16 ديسمبر 2020)

Molka Molkan قال:


> يبقى نلخص الموضوع لحد دلوقتي:
> 
> 1. الإيمان مداره الإعلان. يعني، الناس مأمورة بالإيمان بما أعلنه الله، والله يكافيء على هذا، حتى إن كان هذا ليس كل اعلان الله.
> 2. الفداء لكل الناس الذين يقبلوه.
> 3. تنبأ الأنبياء عن المسيح كما قال المسيح بنفسه، وبالتالي كان على الناس الذين آمنوا بالأنبياء الإيمان بما قالوه هم وفقما أعلن لهم الله عبر الأنبياء.



هذا كلام غير حقيقي 

النبؤات كانت بنبي وليس باله ولا احد علم شيء عن الفداء عن خطيئة اصلية موروثة

نكمل غدا ان شاء الله 

تقبل تحياتي


----------



## Molka Molkan (16 ديسمبر 2020)

> ده علي اساس ان حضرتك كتبته لنفسك بما انك بتناقش نفسك


لأ، دع على اساس اني انا اللي بكتب، فلو شايف النص يحتاج لتفسير كنت فسرته، لكن النص مش محتاج من وجهة نظري!
ولو هاقيس عليك انت يبقى هافسر كلامي انا نفسه!




> ان لم يوجب عليهم الايمان به لكان من عدم العدل الايجاب به علي


وده طبعا قانونك انت كدا، جدعنة منك يعني.

مستوى جملتك دي هي نفس مستوى جملة:
إن لم يوجب على الأمم قبل الاسلام الإيمان بالقرآن ولا برسول الاسلام لكان من عدم العدل الإيجاب به علي.

انت لو بس بتفكر في اللي بتكتبه (بلاش اللي احنا بنكتبه عشان صعب عليك) هاتضحك على كلامك..


انت تتألى على الله ليس هذا فحسب، بل ببجاحة!



> من قال لك ان هناك اي مخلوق سيدخل الجنة لا يؤمن بالله ؟


هو مين في عصر موسى ونوح ويونس كان يعرف أصلا (فضلا عن إيمانه من عدمه) بإله اسمه "الله"؟!!!



> وانا بدوري اسالك ما هو الناموس ؟ تفضل اخبرنا


انت تعلق على عبارات من ردودي عليك، وتترك البقية ثم تسأل أسئلة مجاب عنها فيما تركته انت!
فهنا اتضح لنا انك هنا لتضيع وقتنا فقط ولا فائدة لك من النقاش معك طالما تترك كلامنا وتكرر كلامك.



> يا استاذ مولكا الله يهديك هل موسي عليه السلام لم يصله الناموس ؟


ما علاقة هذه الجملة بأني أبين لك ان هناك فئة من البشر لم يصلها رسالة الإله الحقيقي مطلقا؟

هل انا قلت ان موسى النبي من ضمنهم؟!!



> موسي نفسه هو ومن امن معه من بني اسرائيل يؤمنون بالله الواحد الاحد ولا يؤمنون بالصلب والفداء والثالوث



1. أجبتك مرارا عن قضية الصلب والفداء فراجع كلامنا أعلاه.
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3825101&postcount=45
2. قلت لك أن الإيمان مداره الإعلان! فلا إلزام بإيمان دون إعلان!
3. لا تملك دليلا يقول أن موسى لم يؤمن بالثالوث! والمسيحيون يؤمنون بالإله الواحد الأحد! لكن لا عجب إن كنت تعتقد ان المسيحين يقولون أن الله كان واحد فأصبح ثلاثة! لا عجب!



> و لا حاجة من دي حصلت وده اللي نفسك تحول الموضوع ليه


أحول الموضوع إزاي وانا برد على كل حاجة بتقولها مسيحيا؟!!

مين في قوم موسى او نوح او يونس يعرف (مجرد معرفة) اسم الهك "الله"؟!! اخبرني.



> اول الوصايا العشر في الناموس


بتقتبس من موقع لشهود يهوة؟ أهي الحركة دي بالاضافة لموضوع ان المسيحيين بيؤمنوا ان الاله كان واحد واصبح ثالوث، تخلي الواحد يستنكف يكمل كلام معاك.


----------



## Molka Molkan (16 ديسمبر 2020)

> تقوللي حضرتك بعد 5 الاف سنة ان الوصية تغيرت فاصبخ الاله ثلاثة ومن لم يؤمن بذلك فلن ينال الخلاص ؟


فين انا قلت الكلام ده؟ ماينفعش أصلا مستوى الكلام ده أقوله!


> النبؤات كانت بنبي وليس باله



ثواني، واحدة واحدة، يعني انت اهو معترف أن النبوات كانت موجودة عن صلب المسيح زي ما اثبت لك من كلام الكتاب المقدس نفسه، لكن مشكلتك ان المسيح نبي مش اله، صح؟



> ولا احد علم شيء عن الفداء عن خطيئة اصلية موروثة


1. ما هو الفداء مش عن خطية اصلية موروثة فقط أصلا، ده عشان الخطايا كلها وحياة الانسان! فليه عايزهم يتكلموا عن خطية واحدة موروثة؟
2. من بدايات سفر التكوين "نسل المرأة يسحق رأس الحية".
3. ازاي مافيش حد علم عن الفداء وانا جيبت لك نصوص من الكتاب المقدس نفسه على لسان المسيح نفسه انه شرح لإبني زبدي النبوات اللي عنه وعن فداءه من موسى وجميع الانبياء؟!!!


انت بتنسى المشاركات ولا اية؟ وتكرر الأسئلة تاني؟
شوف هنا:
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3825101&postcount=45


----------



## Maran+atha (16 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## خادم البتول (20 ديسمبر 2020)

سلام ونعمة وأسعد الله مساء الأحباء جميعا. 

لدى السائل فيما يبدو خلط بين "*البر*" من ناحية و"*الخلاص*" من ناحية أخرى. كان أبونا إبراهيم على سبيل المثال بارا، برّره إيمانه، رغم ذلك لم يكن هذا البر بحد ذاته يعني الخلاص بعد، لذلك حتى إبراهيم نفسه مات أيضا في النهاية! *تبرّر *إبراهيم إذاً، لأنه آمن فحُسب له هذا الإيمان برا، مع ذلك لم *يخلص *حتى إبراهيم نفسه إلا بموت المسيح وقيامته! إجابة هذا السؤال نجدها بالتالي في آية واحدة فقط، بل حتى *نصف *آية، في رومية 5 حيث نقرأ:

*لكن قد ملك الموت من آدم إلى موسى*، وذلك على الذين لم يخطئوا على شبه تعدي آدم، الذي هو مثال الآتي.

أي أن التبرير ـ وهو شرط الخلاص ـ لا يكفي بحد ذاته أبدا للقضاء على سلطان الموت، لذلك «اجتاز الموت إلى جميع الناس» خيارهم وشرارهم، وهكذا هلك في الحقيقة الأبرار أيضا كما هلك الخطاة! 

فهل هلك إبراهيم؟ لم يهلك، ولكن فقط لأن المسيح ـ بعد ألف عام أو مائة ألف عام ـ *أقامه *معه من الموت حين قام! لولا أن المسيح بموته *أبطل الموت *أولا وقام: لهلك بالقطع حتى إبراهيم نفسه وما قام من الموت أبدا!


المشكلة بالتالي ليست برّ الإنسان أو صلاحه أو حتى مغفرة الله لخطايانا، لأن الله *غفر بالفعل *لإبراهيم، وإلا ما تبرر! لذلك يستشهد الرسول عند حديثه عن إبراهيم بقول داود: «طوبى للذين *غفرت آثامهم*»! فقد عندئذ يأتي التبرير أخيرا ـ بعد المغفرة ـ على سبيل *النعمة *(«أما الذي يعمل فلا تحسب له الأجرة *على سبيل نعمة *بل على سبيل دين»)، لأن البر في الحقيقة هو *بر الله *وحده، ثم بالإيمان ينتقل هذا البر بنعمة الله للإنسان فيُحسب بارا، وهذا بالضبط ما فعل إبراهيم: «فآمن إبراهيم بالله فحُسب له برا».

غفر الله إذاً لإبراهيم، كما غفر من قبل لهابيل ونوح وكل مَن وصفهم الكتاب *بالبر*، وإلا ما وصفهم أبدا بذلك. المشكلة بالتالي ليست أبدا تمنّع الله أو غضبه أو عجزه عن مغفرة الخطايا، حاشا. المشكلة بالأحرى هي *ما ترتب بالفعل *ـ وما زال يترتب ـ على هذه الخطايا من سيادة للموت، من وقوعنا بالتالي في المزيد من الخطايا، ومن هلاك حتميّ في النهاية للإنسانية كلها، سيان تبرر أي إنسان بعد ذلك ـ بنعمة الله ـ أو لم يتبرر! 

وعليه افصل فضلا ـ أيها السائل الكريم ـ بين *البر *من ناحية *والخلاص *من ناحية أخرى. بينما تبرّر كثيرون بالفعل، الخلاص لا يكون إلا بالمسيح حصريا! الخلاص لا يكون إلا بموته تحديدا ـ وموتنا معه ـ ثم قيامته وقيامتنا جميعا، إنسانا جديدا يحيا أبديا لله وبالله وفي الله!


أشكرك ختاما على السؤال الهام، ولدينا أخيرا بعض الملاحظات ـ في رسالة مستقلة ـ قد تهمك أيضا قراءتها. 
​


----------



## خادم البتول (20 ديسمبر 2020)

*ملاحظــات: *

 (*1*) هناك بالطبع تفصيل كثير لكل هذه المعاني (الخطية، الموت، التبرير، الخلاص، كيف ملك الموت، لماذا ملك، ما علاقة الموت بالخطية، إلخ)، وهي معان بعضها حتى مجازيّ لا يُؤخذ حرفيا، غايتها فقط تقريب الأمور لعقولنا. لكن هذا كله يخرج عن سؤالك وبالتالي لا حاجة بنا للخوض فيه. التناقض الذي تسأل عنه يعود ببساطة كما أوضحنا فقط لخلطك بين مفهوم التبرير من ناحية ومفهوم الخلاص من ناحية أخرى. 


(*2*) حتى *التبرير *ـ ليس فقط الخلاص ـ لا يكون إلا بالمسيح! (هذا ما ركز عليه الأستاذ مولكا وبقية الأحباء فيما أرى). الخطيئة ببساطة كالدَين لا تسقط أبدا بالتوبة أو المحاباة أو برضا القاضي كما قد نرى عند أي قاضٍ فاسد في عالم البشر. حاشا. بل الخطيئة *خلل *لابد من ردّه، *كسر *لابد من جبره، وإلا تعارض ذلك ليس فقط مع بر القاضي وصلاحه بل حتى مع القوانين الحاكمة لكل الوجود، وأولها ببساطة قانون السببية: «الذي يزرعه الإنسان إياه يحصد». قد يعفو صاحب الحديقة عن هذا البستاني الذي زرع الشوك بحديقته، لكن الشوك نفسه باقٍ، لا يختفي بمجرد العفو، بل ما زال هناك وما زال يجرح كل مَن دخل الحديقة! 

الله بالتالي ليس "عنيدا" يصر على "التكفير" و"العقاب" و"الموت"، ولكن للخطيئة نفسها آثار وعواقب ولها "*حصاد*" لا يمكن محوه بمجرد التوبة، وإلا اختل ببساطة نظام الكون كله! غفر الله إذاً لإبراهيم وبرّره، ليس لأنه "محا" خطاياه وكل ما ترتب عليها، بالأحرى لأنه نقل هذه الخطايا من كتاب إبراهيم إلى كتاب المسيح، كما انتقل في المقابل بر المسيح إلى إبراهيم، وكل ذلك حتى قبل التجسد! هذا معنى قوله في عبرانيين: «فإذ ذاك كان يجب أن *يتألم مرارا كثيرة منذ تأسيس العالم*»! المسيح إذاً ـ والتدبير كله ـ يعمل في الحقيقة منذ تأسيس العالم، وإن "*ظهر*" فقط في لحظة معينة داخل الزمن!

كل هذه المعاني ـ رغم بساطتها ووضوحها ـ ليس لها للأسف أي حضور بالعقل المسلم، لذلك رأينا وضعها كملاحظة فقط في الهامش بعيدا عن المتن. في العقل المسلم ـ وربما حتى اليهودي أيضا، سيده ووليّ نعمته ـ الشوك *يتبخر *بمجرد أن يعفو صاحب الحديقة، يزول كأن لم يكن لو أنه فقط رضي عن عبده الضعيف، وهي فيما يبدو بذور العقل السلطوي والثقافة الاستبدادية التي تأسست منذ عهد معاوية والأمويين فصاعدا. بالمقابل ـ في المسيحية وجميع ديانات الشرق الأفصى ـ الشوك *باقٍ *حتى لو عفا صاحب الحديقة! ما دام هناك "زرع" فهناك ببساطة "حصاد"! قد يعفو الله عن الزرع، نعم، ولكن ماذا عن الحصاد؟!


(*3*) أخيرا لهواة اللاهوت نضيف باختصار حول مسألة التبرير: *في اللاهوت البروتستانتي:* البر يُحسب أو يُنسب فقط للإنسان، ويسمى لذلك البر "*المنتسب*" (imputed)، فالإنسان نفسه لا "يبرأ" أبدا أو يتبرر، بل "يُنسب" إليه فقط بر المسيح، لأن الإنسان حسب هذه المدرسة ـ وبتأثير من أوغسطين بوجه خاص ـ فقد *كليّا *صورة الله ومثاله وليس له أي صلاح على الإطلاق. هناك بالطبع تنويعات وتفاصيل كثيرة ولكن هذا باختصار هو الرأي الغالب. بالمقابل *في اللاهوت الكاثوليكي: *البر بالأحرى "*منسكب*" لا "منتسب"، (infused)، فالله يسكب نعمته على الإنسان فيتبرأ بالفعل، يصير بارا بذاته، لا بمجرد الانتساب إلى المسيح. أما* في اللاهوت الأرثوذكسي:* فالإنسان لم يرث أصلا أي "*ذنب*" وبالتالي لا تركيز على التبرير بهذا المعنى "القانوني" الحاد ـ بمعنى "التبرئة" ـ منفصلا هكذا عن التقديس والتمجيد وكل تلك المعاني، فكلها بالأحرى مراحل في رحلة الإنسان نحو "*التأله*"، الذي هو غاية الحياة المسيحية وتعليم المدرسة الأرثوذكسية المميز.

​


----------

